# goofball shoots 2 deer in lakewood



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.wreg.com/news/wjw-news-l...-manager-kills-deer,0,6348314.story?track=rss


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I hope when Lakewood gets done with him that the DNR gets a shot at him as well. Just to many idiots anymore !


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

He's no different than any other poacher, but that artical was clearly written by an anti. Some of it appears to have been exagerated for effect.


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> He's no different than any other poacher, but that artical was clearly written by an anti. Some of it appears to have been exagerated for effect.


I thought that too! I think the writer wants him shot! Unfortunately, the fine for killing 2 antlerless deer in Ohio is only $500 ($250 each)! Hopefully they can get him with something else too!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

well he is a felon in posession of a firearm for starters and he did fire that weapon within city limits also. he is NOT a poacher.at least poachers take their game .he is much worse, he shot them just to get rid of them. the mother doe fell over the cliff onto the beach and was suffering . the responding officer went down and euthenized the deer.he is a sicko to say the least.


----------

